# Water Leak - Hobby 770 AK 2007



## 122531 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi everyone,
This is my first time on this site so be gentle, and newish to motorhome ownership 18 months!
I own a 2007 Hobby 770 AK with a over cab type double bed I store the vechicle on my drive facing down a slight incline, when I pull of the drive water poured into the cab whilst I drove off!
On closer inspection lifting the bed and wooden frame there was a small pool of water above and over the front passenger area or the front corner of the bed if you get what I mean.
has anyone had any simular problems?
Has this problem been not helped by the fact that the van is stored on an incline on the drive over the winter and that the water on the roof which is 28ft long approx runs foward off the corner in question, is this normal to have a leak when storing the van in this way? I believe the leak is small although any incress of water is serious.
I have checked window seals and widow fitting that is on the side of the van above pasenger door for closure tightness and all is ok, the water seems to be comming in from the joint that runs along the width were the over bed cab joins the main body I think the water is coming in here and following the contour of the roundness of the front of the cab and finally coming to rest in the corner and when full between the sandwich board of the inner and outer linning finds its way through the nearest hole which is a srew hole holding a vent pipe that goes arround the bed.
I have owned the van since new and is subject to no damage from the exterior or interior.
Thanks inadvance for all your help and comments


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

Welshlad said:


> Hi everyone,
> This is my first time on this site so be gentle, and newish to motorhome ownership 18 months!
> I own a 2007 Hobby 770 AK with a over cab type double bed I store the vechicle on my drive facing down a slight incline, when I pull of the drive water poured into the cab whilst I drove off!
> On closer inspection lifting the bed and wooden frame there was a small pool of water above and over the front passenger area or the front corner of the bed if you get what I mean.
> ...


At only eighteen months old it should be still under warranty.
Don't mess about - get it back to your dealer to sort out - sooner rather than later !


----------

